# Vibrato VST



## dman007 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a good vibrato VST for use with electric guitar VSTis? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 2, 2018)

couple nice freebies
http://audec-music.com/
https://www.meldaproduction.com/MVibrato

and check your stock DAW plugins or if you own Logic, Amp designer or NI Guitar Rig.


----------



## dman007 (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks, I'm on Windows 
Not happy with vibrato in the electric guitar VSTis I have... any recommendations?


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 3, 2018)

The free Melda FX bundle above is available for Windows.
https://www.meldaproduction.com/MFreeFXBundle

If that does not work for you I would recommend getting a guitar pedal.



dman007 said:


> Thanks, I'm on Windows
> Not happy with vibrato in the electric guitar VSTis I have... any recommendations?


----------



## dman007 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sorry, yes I'm going to look at the medla one tomorrow. My bad, I meant any recommendations on guitar VSTi's?


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 3, 2018)

NI Guitar Rig works well for me.


----------



## dman007 (Mar 4, 2018)

I mean the VSTi not the amps/cabs/effects


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 4, 2018)

What type of Guitar VST are you looking for ? Acoustic, Electric, Clean, Distorted, Strat, Telly...

The search engine can go a long to helping you. Here is a recent thread:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/best-electric-guitar-vst-for-100-dollar-or-lower.69075/

My best advice is to also pick up a beater guitar off your local classifieds with good action and setup, a guitar chord book (The Beatles or Carol Kaye for ie) and learn to play. It's very hard to play/program guitar from the keyboard without sounding fake or hokie unless your Jan Hammer. You will learn a valuable life skill that may help you with a job, in a band, or get a rad g/f or b/f one day.




dman007 said:


> I mean the VSTi not the amps/cabs/effects


----------

